# EU7000IS oil drip



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Basically a rookie when it comes to engine repair or locating an oil leak. My knowledge stops at the basic maintenance which I do frequently on this machine. It’s probably 5 years old but only has 50 hours on it from random power outages at the house. The last tropical storm that came up the east coast knocked out power for a couple days so I ran the generator. While it was running I noticed a couple drips of oil from underneath inside the housing. They were forming under what seems like an engine shroud and never actually dropped. I wiped them with a towel and they eventually came back and again never dripped. Today I ran the generator to get the gas out and to see if it was actually a leak or maybe just left over oil from an oil change. Let it run and check multiple times and nothing was there. Once it got close to an hour I could see the oil form. It wasn’t even a drip yet basically a such a small amount. If I let it run longer it would probably form a drop shape and then maybe eventually fall to the housing floor below. Nothing seems to be coming from the oil fil or drain plug. It’s obviously a very small leak wherever it is unless something is hidden. Any ideas on where to look or what to do. I can upload a picture if that helps. There is not much room to look or work around with the housing. If I dropped it off for service would they even spend the time to find such a small leak or should I wait until it gets more significant. I’d hate to need my generator and then it has a much bigger leak. We need it for well water, and basically everything else. I spent a lot of money on this machine, more than I probably should on something that is not used often but I love it and it works amazing but I would thing a Honda with 50 hours wouldn’t start seeping oil. I use mobile 1 synthetic and changed the oil every year even when not used much. Any advice on what I can do? The last time I had an oil leak on my snowblower I took it for service and they left it outside for weeks until they got it and said yeah just a loose plug that’ll be $80 and then guess what it’s started leaking after one use again. Hoping the experts here can point me in the right direction.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey in private mesage send over your email address and phone number
i can help on the oil issue!!
i will get you in the honda gen forum
click here for the honda generator forum
and see the group site
click here for the honda eu7000is pages

one of the best ways to find oil leaks is dye.
or as i call it dye check. click the link below;
Interdynamics Fluorescent Leak Detector DyePart # 374CS Line: INT 
and then use a uv light to trace the leak
Interdynamics UV Leak Detection FlashlightPart # 439 Line: INT 

that works real good!!
and clean up the old oil first with brake cleaner...
then it will make new stains.
you could have oil from a breather...
or at the worst case the case seal (the case is rtv with honda bond)
i use the gear oil rtv now as it works real good and is easy to buy local.
total pain to tear down to split the case...
wow at 50 hrs..
you must to have bought one of the first generation eu7000is gens for 5 years old..
it is a basic gx390 engine..
not bad to work on. just lots of parts.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

TSollecito said:


> Basically a rookie when it comes to engine repair or locating an oil leak. My knowledge stops at the basic maintenance which I do frequently on this machine. It’s probably 5 years old but only has 50 hours on it from random power outages at the house. The last tropical storm that came up the east coast knocked out power for a couple days so I ran the generator. While it was running I noticed a couple drips of oil from underneath inside the housing. They were forming under what seems like an engine shroud and never actually dropped. I wiped them with a towel and they eventually came back and again never dripped. Today I ran the generator to get the gas out and to see if it was actually a leak or maybe just left over oil from an oil change. Let it run and check multiple times and nothing was there. Once it got close to an hour I could see the oil form. It wasn’t even a drip yet basically a such a small amount. If I let it run longer it would probably form a drop shape and then maybe eventually fall to the housing floor below. Nothing seems to be coming from the oil fil or drain plug. It’s obviously a very small leak wherever it is unless something is hidden. Any ideas on where to look or what to do. I can upload a picture if that helps. There is not much room to look or work around with the housing. If I dropped it off for service would they even spend the time to find such a small leak or should I wait until it gets more significant. I’d hate to need my generator and then it has a much bigger leak. We need it for well water, and basically everything else. I spent a lot of money on this machine, more than I probably should on something that is not used often but I love it and it works amazing but I would thing a Honda with 50 hours wouldn’t start seeping oil. I use mobile 1 synthetic and changed the oil every year even when not used much. Any advice on what I can do? The last time I had an oil leak on my snowblower I took it for service and they left it outside for weeks until they got it and said yeah just a loose plug that’ll be $80 and then guess what it’s started leaking after one use again. Hoping the experts here can point me in the right direction.


I'm assuming that the generator is out of warranty? In my opinion it doesn't sound like the end of the world to me. Engines always have some sort of oily areas, just look at my Harley or a tractor or your own car engine. Never ever pristine right? However, good on you to notice small things. I would make sure that no vent lines are plugged or kinked and especially that the unit isn't overfilled with oil. Are you using an oil that is specifically for small engines or is it an automotive oil. If nothing else, use a motorcycle grade oil, as they are usualy made to withstand high heat and high revs. A lesser oil can cause some foaming during extreme operation. I like to use the following oil that is made for severe small engine (gas/diesel) use. 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL 
Decide on the viscosity according to the OEM of the generator and they will ship right to your door. Works for me, and has done so for many years. Let us know how you make out, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the harley re black top pave the driveway plan.
that gray gear oil rtv can make an harley a stealth ride!!
i did one back 10 years... it still has not leaked a drop!!
i was at the bike shop with it in the parking lot..
another rider was amassed on how clean it was..
i told him 4 weeks tear down in winter and total seal up.
and it is still perfect!!
so easy to keep clean now with out the leak!
yea the ams stuff is pretty good..
just use the kidney oil filter setup they have and adapt that to a gen set!!


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> I'm assuming that the generator is out of warranty? In my opinion it doesn't sound like the end of the world to me. Engines always have some sort of oily areas, just look at my Harley or a tractor or your own car engine. Never ever pristine right? However, good on you to notice small things. I would make sure that no vent lines are plugged or kinked and especially that the unit isn't overfilled with oil. Are you using an oil that is specifically for small engines or is it an automotive oil. If nothing else, use a motorcycle grade oil, as they are usualy made to withstand high heat and high revs. A lesser oil can cause some foaming during extreme operation. I like to use the following oil that is made for severe small engine (gas/diesel) use. 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL
> Decide on the viscosity according to the OEM of the generator and they will ship right to your door. Works for me, and has done so for many years. Let us know how you make out, Dutchy


Been using Mobil 1 Synthetic 10w-30. Should I switch? Once I switched to synthetic I can’t go back to conventional right? I’m hoping the service guy calls me and says sorry couldn’t find/fix it and just gives it back. I’m just thinking one of them tinkering with my machine and making things worse!! Or screwing something else up. I guess there is the chance they do find the issue and fix it which would be nice. Ughh I should just go pick it up lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the m1 oil should be ok.
let the factory service center take a look.
if they do not find it.
then get it back home and use the dye check in my other post above.
and the uv light.
that stuff works!!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sure the M1 oil is better than no oil, but like I was saying in an earlier post, auto oil isn't made for the severe service seen in most small engines. You're driving down the road and the liquid cooled multi-cylinder car engine is purring at 1400-1800rpm while the generator at the campground or emergency site is screaming at 3600 for hours on end. A whole single cylinder that's usually only air cooled. Totally different levels of service.... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is why I use the royal purple in the rough service industrial units.
and the ams is good too.
the most important thing is to run drain and dip stick magnets, and change the oil on the service marks.
at least on the eu7000is.
lol and watch the oil level!!


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Well I’ll def switch oils then. Should I go with the Amsoil small engine or royal purple? Are those the two best for this application? I don’t care what the price is Id rather use the best and protect the machine. I also looked at the Mobil one I was using and didn’t realize that it was a high mileage version. I hope that didn’t effect any seals or if that’s a myth but I am going to stop using it and pick between one of the oils above. I guess if I try a new oil and it leaks all over the Mobil 1 may have messed with some seals.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I use this oil for my gen all year round MANNOL MN7507 5 Defender 10 W-40 Engine Oil API SL/CF 10L (2x5L): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Ordered some Amsoil Small Engine oil from their website. They had a shipping code so figured I’d give it a shot. I got some for generator and the snowblower.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> I use this oil for my gen all year round MANNOL MN7507 5 Defender 10 W-40 Engine Oil API SL/CF 10L (2x5L): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


40 Weight is a bit thin thick (fat fingers or drunk elves?) for a generator... Above 32°F, use SAE 30. Below 40°F and down to -10°F, use 10W-30. Synthetic 5W-30 can be used in all temperatures.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> 40 Weight is a bit thin for a generator... Above 32°F, use SAE 30. Below 40°F and down to -10°F, use 10W-30. Synthetic 5W-30 can be used in all temperatures.


thick on the 40 wt...tab lol
lol we all have been up too many hours!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea good synthetic 5-30 works well when you are on the lp or ng fuels!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Be cautious when using a 5w30 weight oil, unless it's for a snow blower in the dead of winter. The light number (5W) part of the oil could burn off during hot weather use, causing sludge buildup and plugged oil passages, and thus the associated oil level dropping to the point of engine damage or unexpected engine shut-off if safety switch protected. Most (Honda) small engines prefer 10w30 year round with 10w40 in extreme hot conditions. A straight weight such as a 30 is excellent for hot temperature operation, just a slight concern about insufficient oil flow, during the first few seconds on a cold start-up. 
As for TSolliceto, keep us informed how your Honda 7000 performs with what I think is thee best synthetic oil for your application. You will be surprised at how reasonably clean the oil will look at each oil change interval. Gone are the days of draining grey/black oil, and instead seeing a dark brown oil that still feels slippery on your fingers. Dutchy


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ll def keep you posted on the new oil. Received it today that was fast! What do the Amsoil fans think of their gas stabilized or Quickshot. Do you use both or which one is better. I used to use different kinds of Stabil then switched to Startron and that seems to be a little better. But if I can order everything from one place that would be convenient if the Amsoil stuff works really well.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Quick shot is a mechanic in a bottle type of product. It’s useful if fuel has sat too long already and your equipment is running poorly. Their Fuel stabilizer looks pretty good, I was going to try it out next time I place an amsoil order. Stabil marine has been pretty good to me. I mostly use ethanol free gas these days thanks to a buddy that brings me 15 gallons every couple months from out of state.

I’ve been using amsoils small engine oil since March. So far so good, previously I used Honda Power Equipment oil in all my machines but it’s nice to have a full synthetic now.

I’m waiting until my eu7000 has 50 hours to switch it to amsoils 10w-30 small engine oil. Only my snowblowers get 5w30.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_What do the Amsoil fans think of their gas Stabilizer or Quickshot. Do you use both or which one is better?_

TSollecito, I'm glad that you got your oil so quickly. Up here in Canada it takes a while LOL. Yes I use Amsoil Quickshot and Stabilizer both. I use Quickshot in all my small engines and also my Harley, almost every tank gets it. It helps against phase separation due to ethanol and cleans/lubricates/protects the entire fuel system. The spark plugs are usually quite clean come change out time, if that is any indication of good performance. I always try to get ethanol free gas, but several times I've discovered that the gas station that was E free, now isn't anymore. The Stabilizer I don't use as much, except when I'm thinking that this particular machine might not be used any time soon. So I only pour in the appropriate amount at quitting time. Actually I run the machine for 5 minutes with the Stabilizer before fuel shutoff to be sure that some has entered the carbuerator. The Quickshot has a stabilizer component too, but just not long term like the actual Stabilizer treatment does. I really noticed a difference in my Honda 2200 when using the stabilizer treatment. It starts usually on the third pull as opposed to 6 or 7 pulls prior, although I run the carb right empty each time. I used to think that it was due to the pump needing several pulls to get the fuel flowing, but with the Stabilizer in it it seems to start better. I'll order a case of Quickshot along with one bottle of Stabilizer, and maybe a case of oil too just to get a better break on shipping costs (especially when Amsoil has a shipping promo for Canada) 
Just remember to run your genny for 10 minutes or so to heat up the dirty oil before changing the old oil for new oil. Helps to flush out any debris. And if time permits let it drain for 30 minutes... Also don't armstrong the drain plug when re-installing it or you could damage the threads. Just nice and snug. Dutchy









Quickshot®


Shop Quickshot® at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com












Gasoline Stabilizer


Shop Gasoline Stabilizer at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Of course after I place another order I get to see some concerning things online about Amsoil being a multi level marketing company or not that good. “Scamsoil”. Maybe I’ll try Royal Purple next time or go back to Mobil 1 if I don’t like it. Im sure it’s not bad stuff so I’m still going to use it just might not we worth the hype/price. I’ll see how it looks after the next oil change


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

TSollecito said:


> Of course after I place another order I get to see some concerning things online about Amsoil being a multi level marketing company or not that good. “Scamsoil”. Maybe I’ll try Royal Purple next time or go back to Mobil 1 if I don’t like it. Im sure it’s not bad stuff so I’m still going to use it just might not we worth the hype/price. I’ll see how it looks after the next oil change


lol, cause purple colored oil isn’t marketing? Mobil 1 might be the worst offender of them all. It’s hard to say what the best brand is, but the most important component to selecting the proper oil is the additive package. A dedicated small engine oil will always be more appropriate then an automotive oil.


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> lol, cause purple colored oil isn’t marketing? Mobil 1 might be the worst offender of them all. It’s hard to say what the best brand is, but the most important component to selecting the proper oil is the additive package. A dedicated small engine oil will always be more appropriate then an automotive oil.


Well that definitely makes me feel a little better at least. Makes sense. I’m def going to use it and see how it goes. Who else makes a similar oil specific for small engine with the proper additives?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_I get to see some concerning things online about Amsoil being a multi level marketing company or not that good_
Yep, not everyone likes the way AMSOIL is marketed. But do you think that Walmart sells oil without any markups, or Pepboys, etc??? Same thing really. However, there have been several of us explaining our satisfaction with AMSOIL, now it's your turn to judge. As far as any other oil companies having a dedicated oil for small engines, I'm not sure that there are any. That's why I've stated before that a good motorcycle oil is a great alternative due to the severe service nature of most bike engines/transmissions. Keep in mind that AMSOIL has been a leader in Synthetic lubes, even though it is a relatively small company, and they have forced many oil companies to step up their game or fall behind. You're lucky that it is an American company because here in Canada the cost is nearly double what it might cost you. But to me it is worth it, especially after many years of use. Several of my friends and I do group buys and that cuts the cost down some for us. Anyways, stand back and judge the performance of Amsoil for yourself, and if it's any comfort just take my word that you're using a great oil (maybe the bestest??) in the BEST generator brand available. Run that sucker with a good load on it and Keep us posted. And may God Bless those that have been adversely effected by Hurricane Laura. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

castrol also makes a good full synthetic as well.
and lucas also makes some good stuff now.

royal purple has been good on the industrial stuff...
but it is pricey!

the most important thing is to use the magnets and change the oil !!
and clean the air filter!!

i need to start posting some of the trash folks drag in to the service shop
with the "can you fix it"
i had to tell one today sure for 400.00 i can on a 400.00 gen set!!
and calmly said just buy a new unit!

yea it has been go time here in iowa..
and i bet it is the same for the repair shops down south right now!


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> castrol also makes a good full synthetic as well.
> and lucas also makes some good stuff now.
> 
> royal purple has been good on the industrial stuff...
> ...


I’m sure it’s been crazy. I know lots of people are working their generators hard down south. I hear this winter is predicted to be cold and snowy in New England so I’m sure we will lose power at some point. I’m glad you reminded me on the magnets. I’m assuming something like the dipstick magnet. I haven’t gotten one yet for my Honda generator. Can I just get any one online or are they not equal. What’s a reputable company that makes one for the EU7000is?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i have links on this page for them
click here for the honda eu7000is parts page
there is also links for remote start buttons and other parts on that page as well
and the trifuel kits too.
yea the old mother earth as been not happy this year!! (keeping my reply G rated) lol!!

plan for a rough winter!!


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Couldn’t find the one for the eu7000 but I saw that you have genexhaust magnetic dipsticks on the page so I went to amazon and found the GenExhaust dipstick for the EU7000. They had non anodized and anodized so just got the anodized one for a couple dollars more. I’m going to search for a magnetic drain plug next


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the link for the drain plug was on that page too!
i have links on this page for them
click here for the honda eu7000is parts page


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Will the eu7000 magnetic dipstick fit the eu6500i?


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes 


Jackruf said:


> Will the eu7000 magnetic dipstick fit the eu6500i?


Yes should be the same one. The one I just ordered on Amazon said it was for the eu6500 and eu7000


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Jackruf said:


> Will the eu7000 magnetic dipstick fit the eu6500i?


nope the new eu7000is is a large dip stick like on the eu2200i


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there are two versions of the 7000is. the early version has the older gx390.
the late 2019 units have the new engine with the larger dia dip stick.


----------



## TSollecito (Aug 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> there are two versions of the 7000is. the early version has the older gx390.
> the late 2019 units have the new engine with the larger dia dip stick.


Do you have a link or pictures comparing the old vs new one. So are there technically 3 versions now, because I remember the very first version had different outlets on the front then another version came out shortly after that with the rectangle gfci outlets. So now a new version came out in late 2019? Hopefully the dipstick fits mine I guess we will see


----------

